# No Ford Based Campers ?



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello,

I've recently browsed the AS web-site and don't see any Ford based campers - no Duetto and no coach-built models either. Ford are mentioned under the "Our Motorhome Range" menu but no Fords to be found.

I would have mailed them direct but I'm still waiting on a reply from a correspondence I sent them in October 2009.

Having bought a Duetto a year ago I'm just curious, anyone heard anything ? 


Cheers,

Greg.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I may be missing something, but what do you need to know.

Kev.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello Kev,

Sorry if it's not clear - I just wanted to know if AS had dropped Ford from their base vehicles for campers.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

According to Auto Sleepers they have dropped Ford based motorhomes due to problems in the supply chain. We are certainly pleased we already have one. 

( AS haven't made a perfect job of altering their website as it mentions their Ford range but there are none when you search the range.)

Pete D


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Its strange that AS can't get hold of Ford chassis while other converters have started using Ford Transits, eg Autotrail's new Tribute range (see April MMM).


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

FoweyBoy said:


> Its strange that AS can't get hold of Ford chassis while other converters have started using Ford Transits, eg Autotrail's new Tribute range (see April MMM).


I'd say it's more like Ford can't supply at the price AS want to pay - that is the usual meaning of "supply line problems".


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Horizons Unlimited are still using transits for their Cavarno van conversions and there are no supply issues I am aware of on the Ford chassis. As are Westfalia. No issues with FWD, RWD or even AWD on the Horizons range at all.... 

At NEC I heard a fair few tall-tales from people who had been given inaccurate information from a particular area.

However, if you want a ford based camper they you can still have one from other sources with no issues.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesting that Ford Southampton will be phasing out van production to Turkey and in 2011 using Southampton soley for the production of the new Transit chassis/cab only for use by converters.

Box vans, trucks, tippers etc and one never knows.... motorhomes!

Peter


----------



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks all for the feedback, as said, I was just curious, especially with the Fiat problems etc. and bits and pieces I've read recently where quite a few folk have expressed a wish for more variety. 

It could be a supply problem as you say Pete, I recently read a thread on the Transit Forum where a self employed chap was quoted 5 months to get a replacement van for his accident damaged one - although it was a jumbo van so their may be a problem with some models - you would have thought AS would not have had supply problems though.

Could indeed be a cost issue. Maybe AS will tell us here.

Cheers,

Greg.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I heard that Ford had changed the specification of the chassis and the Duetto no longer fitted. Auto Sleeper produced the last 12 Duettos a month or so ago.


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

I remember reading somewhere a couple of months ago that AS were stopping using the Ford chassis in the short term because the spec was changing and they weren't sure what was being delivered but that they intended to return to Ford when the situation stabilised. The 12 Duettos recently built seem to support this. If the Marquis advert is correct they are FWD whereas AS have previously used the RWD version.


----------

